# Concealed carrier shoots 2, foiling possible attempted car theft in Chicago — the second time in less than a week...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Concealed carrier shoots 2, foiling possible attempted car theft in Chicago — the second time in less than a week that a Windy City gun owner gets the upper hand*





__





Loading…






www.theblaze.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

trimimng down the herd of bad guys.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OMG, Lori will have a fit. Can't allow law abiding citizens to defend themselves or their property, now can we?


----------

